# Motor tax - arrears



## zippitydooda (22 Sep 2008)

Hi everyone,

Not sure if I'm in the right forum for this one.  Can anyone explain to me how the arrears are calculated for motor tax?  There was a 4 month delay in the dealer sending me the registration documents for my second hand car (they forgot to process them!)...so I now have to pay arrears on that period.

Do I have to pay the arrears at €59/month (for my category of car) on TOP of the normal rate for that month?  Seems like robbery to me if that's the case!

I've never come across this before (have had a company car for the past few years) so it's all new to me..!

Thanks,

Zippity


----------



## Rois (22 Sep 2008)

You are only liable for motor tax from the date the car was registered in your name - this will be shown on the vehicle registration certificate.


----------



## Angrygirl (22 Sep 2008)

i'm gonna try and explain this right so bear with me..

if for example you bought your car in may, as u said u had a wait for the ownership details so u couldn't tax ur car till sept, u have to pay arrears for the 4 months that u were driving the car with no tax then tax it for the next 3/6/12 months as u please... sorry


----------



## zippitydooda (22 Sep 2008)

For an easy example:

I bought the car in Jan - and I want to tax it for a year...02/08 to 01/09

Let's say I did not tax it until June - so 5 months arrears @ €59 = €295

The annual tax is €570.

Do I pay €570 PLUS €295 or just €295 to June and the €570 for July08 to June09?

Tks again!


----------



## Rois (22 Sep 2008)

If the car ownership was transferred into *your name* in January then you are liable for tax from January (unless it was in the last week of January, in which case you are exempt for that month).  In this case you are liable for arrears from January to August i.e. 8 months arrears @ €57 per month.  Then to tax it from September 08 to end of August 09 is another €570.  
But you need to check the date of the transfer of ownership on your Vehicle Registration Certificate as you are only liable for arrears from that date.


----------



## Billo (22 Sep 2008)

zippitydooda said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Not sure if I'm in the right forum for this one.  Can anyone explain to me how the arrears are calculated for motor tax?  There was a 4 month delay in the dealer sending me the registration documents for my second hand car (they forgot to process them!)...so I now have to pay arrears on that period.
> 
> ...



In the case of a second hand vehicle that has recently been purchased and the motor tax on it has expired, the new owner is liable for the motor tax due on the vehicle from the beginning of the month in which the sale took place. Therefore arrears occur if the vehicle is due to be taxed at that time, but is not taxed until some month following the sale. Such arrears can be paid by using the Motor Tax Renewal Form RF100A. Remember that the vehicle cannot be taxed until the Change Of Ownership has been completed.


----------



## Billo (22 Sep 2008)

I meant to add above that there is a section on the RF100A Form, which is a declaration of non use, which would be stamped by a Garda. If you were using the car you must pay the arrears.
Billo


----------

